# Suche (guten) FTP-Clienten!



## Shiivva (3. November 2001)

So, jetzt bin ich gespannt auf Eure Erfahrungen mit FTP-Clienten...dh. eigentlich will ich nur wissen, welchen ihr benutzt...

Anfangs hab ich, wahrscheinlich wie jeder *g*, WS_FTP benutzt...dann aber die Funktionen gesehen, die der WinCommander besitzt (Mehrfach-Umbenenn-Tool usw) und bin dann umgestiegen...

Allerdings muckt der WinCommander letzte Zeit voll rum, stürzt ab und ich hab die Schnauze voll davon  

na ja, eigentlich suche ich nicht nur einen guten FTP-Clienten, sondern halt so etwas in der Art wie den Windows Commander...
der halt nur stabiler läuft...

kennt da jemand was?


----------



## Interritor (3. November 2001)

Ich benutze CuteFTP der ist ganz gut! Hat viele Funktionen!


----------



## Quentin (3. November 2001)

http://www.flashfxp.com is ziemlich gut


----------



## Robert Fischer (3. November 2001)

also ich setze auch ws_ftp für arbeit und privat cute ftp ein, das hat sich eigentlich als gute kombination herausgestellt.


----------



## Moartel (3. November 2001)

Für ganz einfache Sachen ist Rav'FTP ganz nett. http://www.queequac.com
Ich benutze LeechFTP. Den kannst du hier saugen: http://www.computerchannel.de/download/dl_detailseite3_db.phtml?progid=2372


----------



## Klon (4. November 2001)

Hm ich nutze meistens WsFtp, ansonsten CuteFTP oder FTP Voyager, wenns schnell gehn muss oder es nur eine datei oder so dann mach ichs über command, einfach der DOS FTP Client halt praktisch.


----------



## lexi (4. November 2001)

Ich benutze SmartFTP und WS_FTP..


----------



## fLoOmY (4. November 2001)

CuteFTP Pro ist der beste Client, meinermeinung nach.
Damm WS_FTP oder LeechFTP.

FlashFPX würde ich nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Quentin (4. November 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von fLoOmY _
> *FlashFPX würde ich nicht empfehlen. *



wieso nicht? 

was fehlt bei dem teil?


buggy is das programm auch nicht....


----------



## fLoOmY (4. November 2001)

Bei mir hatten die geuppten Sachen immer CRC Fehler.

Zum downen ist er nicht schlecht.


----------



## Psyclic (4. November 2001)

Cute FTP *PRO*!!! imho der beste ftp client !

vorher hab ich flashFXP benutz ... mag ich aber nich so...ausserderm hab ich ja jetzt cute pro...voll genial das teil
zwar beta...aber egaaaaaaaal


----------



## fLoOmY (4. November 2001)

Ich hab mirs orginal gekauft, 179 DM. 

Nicht schlecht...


----------



## dave_ (4. November 2001)

ich weiss ja nicht was ihr für sachen macht 
aber mir reicht ws_ftp pro !
die paar mal wo ich was uppe, find ichs ok


----------



## fLoOmY (4. November 2001)

Naja, WS_FTP*PRO* mag ja vielleicht auch besser sein, als WS_FTP. 

Aber CuteFTP ist wirklich gut, v. a. wenn man öfters was upt (wie ich, jeden tag)


----------



## S.A.M (4. November 2001)

cute ftp is schön einfach!


----------



## fLoOmY (4. November 2001)

Ok. Wir sollten uns jetzt nicht über den Besten Clienten streiten - das kann immer noch jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Shiivva (5. November 2001)

Danke für Eure Antworten.

Hab so ziemlich alle vorgestellten FTP-Programme ausprobiert und CuteFTP gefällt mir dann doch am Besten.

Allerdings ist das ja, mehr oder weniger, ein stinknormales FTP-Programm...ich suche aber eher so etwas wie den Windows-Commander....

Als FTP-Programm würde ich dann doch WS_FTP vorziehen...


----------



## fLoOmY (5. November 2001)

Wie ist denn WinCommander ... im Gegensatz zu CuteFTP?


----------



## Robert Fischer (5. November 2001)

ja genau, dass ist eine interessante frage. was soll der wincommander bieten was die anderen programme nicht haben? *wissenwill*


----------



## Shiivva (5. November 2001)

der windows commander ist halt auch offline ein guter "datei manager"...nur halt "ftp-technisch" nicht sooooo gut.

d.h. ich müsste einen ftp-clienten installieren und halt den windows commander und das ist doof 

ich schau mal kurz, was der windows commander alles hat, worauf ich nicht verzichten kann *g*


----------



## fLoOmY (5. November 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Shiivva _
> *der windows commander ist halt auch offline ein guter "datei manager"...nur halt "ftp-technisch" nicht sooooo gut.
> *



Offline? Bin jetzt nur ich so blöd  oder... wie will ich den offline irgendwas uppen?


----------



## Robert Fischer (5. November 2001)

achso, so ne art explorer ersatz vielleicht?


----------



## fLoOmY (5. November 2001)

Ach, jetzt glaub ich kann ich mich erinnern, wincommander selbst schonhmal genutzt zu haben. Das design ist praktisch wie im normalen windows, mit ordnern, nicht als liste dargestellt?


----------



## Klon (5. November 2001)

Ach ja, für die nicht-Windows Nutzer (sprich Linux Distributions, Sun, Unix, HpUix, Irix, etc) kann ich bFTPd empfehlen, http://www.bftpd.org , ich kenne den Coder persönlich sehr gut und hoste die Site für ihn, das Programm ist unschlagbar.


----------



## Shiivva (5. November 2001)

ja genau (kennst du den norton commander vielleicht? --> so ähnlich ist das ding *g*)

hab ja auch in meinem ersten post geschrieben, dass es mir nicht nur um ftp geht, sondern halt auch um die offline-möglichkeiten um das mehrfachumbenenntool usw...

ich hab mich ein bissel doof ausgedrückt *zugeb*

im grunde suche ich einen dateimanager mit integriertem Ftp-clienten.

hier ein kleines bild:


----------



## Robert Fischer (5. November 2001)

hey das sieht ja echt interessant aus, werde ich mir mal genauer ansehen müssen.


----------



## fLoOmY (5. November 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Shiivva _
> *im grunde suche ich einen dateimanager mit integriertem Ftp-clienten. *




Sowas wär dann vielleicht auch für mich interessant 
Also Vorschläge *gg*


----------



## fLoOmY (5. November 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von hottemp _
> *hey das sieht ja echt interessant aus, werde ich mir mal genauer ansehen müssen. *



hottemp nimmt mir genau eine minute früher das wort aus dem mund


----------



## Robert Fischer (5. November 2001)

zeit=geld ... achne, das war ja ein anderes thema

wann ist eigentlich ein thread das letzte mal so schnell explodiert???


----------



## fLoOmY (5. November 2001)

Keine Ahnung, bin erst seit dem 01.11 hier


----------



## Dunsti (5. November 2001)

es gibt auch noch den Speedcommander 

Ich selbst hab ihn nur mal gesehen bei nem Arbeitskollegen, aber was die Liste der Features betrifft, dann isses wohl genau das, was Shiivva sucht. 

Downloaden kann man allerdings nur ne 60-Tage-Testversion, und muss das Ding dan kaufen. 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Shiivva (5. November 2001)

wow!

ja, das sieht sehr sehr gut aus!

--> gleich mal testen....und 79,- DM sind ja dann auch nicht SO viel...


----------

